

Online CloudFront Invalidator - jigneshhk
http://www.swook.net/p/cloudfront-invalidator.html

======
aalpbalkan
This is dangerous to use. The code sends my secret access key over an insecure
HTTP connection to Yahoo Pipes servers. (God knows what they store.) I will
never use that.

